# Bulb plant amazing growth



## newarkhiphop (Apr 22, 2011)

My second bulb plant after letting it sit in a cup of water for a about a week started to sprout soon as it did i put it jaws tank and here it is after a week

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mRCmJA9VMh8


it literally doubles each day thinkin about planting a couple more in there give him a garden look :lol:

is there anything special i need to do now that i have a live plant in there, do i continue my weekly (yes i know i should do it more) water changes ?


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

what type of bulb did you buy??


----------



## newarkhiphop (Apr 22, 2011)

Anitax3x said:


> what type of bulb did you buy??


from petsmart says "BETTA BULBS: Live plants for your betta bowl" come 3 in a pack cost me two bucks i believe

the first one i had actually plated directly in the tank but did not grow at all, so i took about half a small plastic cup of water from the tank and put the bulb in there after a about a week or so a small sprout started, so i planted it sprout up in the tank ever since them it has doubled each day.


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

thanks ! I'll try that out.


----------



## newarkhiphop (Apr 22, 2011)

and here it is pretty much full grown 2 weeks later


----------



## Pewmew (Jul 30, 2011)

your betta looks so cute!!


----------



## Jodah (Nov 15, 2011)

And here I was told by some local guys that betta bulbs just caused mold and fungus issues. Interesting. perhaps I'll give this a try again.


----------



## newarkhiphop (Apr 22, 2011)

Jodah said:


> And here I was told by some local guys that betta bulbs just caused mold and fungus issues. Interesting. perhaps I'll give this a try again.



honestly i could see that happening if you try to grow the bulb from day 1 in the tank, which i tried but didn't work best method is to let it sit in a plastic cup with half tap/half tank water for about a week and half them once the root starts coming out plating it root side up in the tank


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Yeah, those Aponogeton (u-pon-o-JEE-tun) grow like mad when they finally start. 

After they sprouted in water, I just threw mine into the tank. They rose up and float near the top with the roots hanging down. The fish love it. They sleep in there.

Mine threw out several longish runners which tipped out in white flowers, emergent. 

Read up on them. They're a really interesting (and beatiful) plant.

My "Bette Bulb" package also included a lovely reddish "water lilly" (they call it) which mostly stays near the bottom, unrooted. They like to sit on, under and swim around it. Just lovely.

I'm running less than 50% success on my bulbs, but the results are still very much worth it.


----------

